# telefonieren übers Internet



## carpe (20. Sep 2010)

Hallo Leute , 
Ich habe vor eine eigene Website zu programmieren auf der Ich mit einer anderen Person 
telefonieren kann, mit einem Headset.Ich weiss dass es so was schon gibt, aber Ich möchte
selber eine programmieren.Für den Anfang soll es etwas schlichtes sein.
Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben wie Ich so was realisieren kann.
Wie soll z.B die Website den Headset erkennen .....

Danke im Voraus

Gruss


----------



## Noctarius (20. Sep 2010)

Programmiererfahrung?


----------



## carpe (20. Sep 2010)

was soll das sein ? 
kann nicht so gut Englisch.


----------



## Gast2 (20. Sep 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Programmiererfahrung?





carpe hat gesagt.:


> was soll das sein ?
> kann nicht so gut Englisch.


Wie steht es denn mit Deutsch? Ich seh hier kein Englisch 

Er meinte damit: Hast du schon mal programmiert (evtl sogar in Java) oder bist du "blutiger Anfänger"?


----------



## carpe (21. Sep 2010)

Ha ha ha ha .
Ich habe "Programmiererfahrung?" übersehen und nur das Englische da drunter gelesen , deshalb habe
Ich es nicht verstanden , danke fassy für den Hinweis.

Zu Noctarius frage nochmal , ja, Ich habe Programmiererfahrung bin aber kein Profi nur ein 
Standart Programmierer und stelle manchmal dumme fragen.

Gruss


----------



## Noctarius (21. Sep 2010)

Wie weit gehen deine Erfahrungen? Netzwerkprogrammierung? Schon mal mit dem Audio-Subsystem gespielt? Erzähl mal ein wenig, das was du machen willst ist nicht trivial.

Ansonsten SIP, Java Sound API, Applet (oder richtigen Clienz)

PS: Ohne Englisch wirst du ziemlich Probleme bekommen


----------



## carpe (21. Sep 2010)

Habe bis jetzt keine Netzwerkprogramme geschrieben , mit dem Audio-Subsystem habe Ich keine
Erfahrung.
Mit dem Java Sound API habe Ich noch nicht gearbeitet nur mit Applet.
Da habe Ich aber einiges nachzuholen.

Ich habe mir die Website nicht so aufwendig vorgestellt.
Einfach mit ein Paar Klicks auf der Website eine Verbindung aufbauen und dann 
mit dem Headset kommunizieren.


----------



## neurox (28. Sep 2010)

carpe hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir die Website nicht so aufwendig vorgestellt.
> Einfach mit ein Paar Klicks auf der Website eine Verbindung aufbauen und dann
> mit dem Headset kommunizieren.



Das Hauptproblem dürfte darin liegen, dass eine normale Website gar keinen Zugriff auf Dein Headset oder andere USB-Geräte hat. Wenn Du das wirklich in Form einer Website realisieren möchtest, dann solltest Du Dich mit Flex (Flash) beschäftigen. Wenn Du in der Java Welt bleiben möchtest, dann JavaFX. Bei letzterem sind leider die PlugIns nicht so weit verbreitet, wie bei Flash. Wenn Du aber schon mit Applets gearbeitet hast, dann wird Dir das vermutlich leichter fallen.

Grüße
neurox


----------



## Atze (28. Sep 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Programmiererfahrung?





carpe hat gesagt.:


> was soll das sein ?
> kann nicht so gut Englisch.



was für ein toller abend! *aufdembodenroll*  ach, wie schön das leben ist! 

hast du dir schon überlegt wo / wie du die sache hosten willst? mit der seite ist es ja nicht getan, das (java-)ding muss ja auch noch irgendwo laufen. javafähige server gibt es nicht wie sand am meer, und schon garnicht kostenlos! oder möchtest du das auf einem rechner bei dir laufen lassen? genügend bandbreite dafür?


----------

